# logged out



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i always get logged out when i leave the forum!

anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

seems a few have since the forum problem - have you tried deleteing board cookies?

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=148584


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I get this with a lot of sites that I am using with IE8, anyone else ?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I was getting the same problem , i solved it (by chance  ) , i re-saved the forum bookmark in my fave's and it works just fine again 

Mark


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Try Safari or Firefox. 

Nobody in their right mind uses IE anymore. It's full of flake and riddled with poor code. [smiley=book2.gif]

It's not a Mac thing either... :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

conlechi said:


> I was getting the same problem , i solved it (by chance  ) , i re-saved the forum bookmark in my fave's and it works just fine again
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark it works problem solved
JOhn


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

skiwhiz said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > I was getting the same problem , i solved it (by chance  ) , i re-saved the forum bookmark in my fave's and it works just fine again
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Mark


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

conlechi said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Mark


Mr IT :lol: :wink:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm staggered that people are still using any Windoze apps at all!

Not that I can use linux properly mind...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

badyaker said:


> I'm staggered that people are still using any Windoze apps at all!
> 
> Not that I can use linux properly mind...


It's not what you know should know, but what everyone else thinks you should know...

It's like blindfolded sheep to the slaughter... :lol:


----------

